# Female intimidated but wants to breed



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

So I have been looking everywhere on why my female hasn't spawned yet. When I took her out of the hurricane glass, she had vertical stripes, a belly full of eggs, swimming head down towards the male, wanting badly out of the glass, and even doing headstands. But after the better part of this day chasing and bubble nest building, the male keeps flaring at her and inviting her to the nest. There was one time I saw her go right underneath the nest and just float there. Then another time she was directly under the nest just resting. Then the male would nip her away or she would run away. But I have read that it can take up to 3 days for them to spawn after them chasing, etc. So, now my female has half vertical lines and half horizontal kind of. I think she definately wants to breed, but my male is still being too aggressive. I have a feeling in my gut that they are going to spawn tomorrow morning. Should I leave the light on the aquarium all night, I have heard? Anyways, a little help on what to do. I definately know the male wants to breed, but he just can't stop nipping and chasing her. He keeps at his bubble nest a lot as well right now. Should I just wait til tomorrow morning to see what happens?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

TAKE HER OUT NOW. She has not rested since you got her! If you breed her now you are risking her health!

We have repeatedly told you to take her out, so please do it. No offense, but you don't know what you are doing!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

gienahclarette said:


>


lol!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Does every one of your problems need a thread by itself? You obviously don't give a crap what people are telling you, and just want to breed them immediately because you think your female is, "Ready". What you call ready probably means dying from lack of rest and stress-free living. 

Do what you want. We aren't going to change your mind.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

No, keep posting. I never get a chance to use my macros.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

wow the policeman pulling the table, that was sweet.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

And this guy is now on my list of "People I refuse to sell bettas to"


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i removed the female.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

THANK YOU. Now don't put her back, not even if you think she is ready.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The horizontal bars are stress bars. She's now uncomfortable w her situation. Soon she'll get too exhausted to swim away from the male and he could kill her... I always take my females out waaaay before this point to avoid injury. You can always try again later (if there's still a female alive). I don't see the rush? I've had an unsuccessful spawn w two very ready bettas. Inexperienced and young fish may not know what to do even of their body is good go.

Do you want to risk your fish over something that can be put off a week? Heck I'm not throwing in my DT male yet even though he's been conditioning for 2+ weeks and looks active... It's cuz his fins are torn still and the stress of breeding could lead to infection.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol posted a little late! But yes, waiting is good. I'd suggest letting her fins regrow cuz that'll indicate that she's healthy.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well it is my first time breeding, so i am going to make mistakes, etc. im sure the first time you guys bred, you made just as many mistakes. but may not have been as hard headed as me about advice...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm quite sure not many first-breeders who have properly conditioned their bettas have not come across a problem like this. My first time breeding went fine. I did not make many mistakes. Of course, mistakes help us learn 

But thank you for taking the female out... she'll be happier now.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It isn't about making mistakes. We told you not to do something because it could hurt the fish, yet you do it any way. That isn't a mistake, that is being stupid.

And yes, maybe they did make mistakes, BUT when they asked for advice they took it instead of doing what they _thought_ was right.

This whole time you always say "I think she is ready" or "I think she is ready to breed", unless you know for sure you should NOT be breeding.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

He is planning on putting her back in tomorrow


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

alright guys
this is almost exactly what my female looked like today before i put her in the tank. she looked like this and was wanting out of the hurricane glass.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1297020343

but i just think she is just too young and inexperienced, and my male was too aggressive. but that looks like she is ready to breed right?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

im planning on putting her in just in the morning to see what she is like. i wont leave her in long, dont worry. if she spends a lot more time near the nest and not hiding, hopefully, fingers crossed, i will wait to see what happens.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> alright guys
> this is almost exactly what my female looked like today before i put her in the tank. she looked like this and was wanting out of the hurricane glass.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1297020343
> ...


You keep saying this, but it is not true. The reason it didn't work out is because YOU DIDN'T CONDITION THEM OR EVEN LET HER HEAL!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

No.

I got a fish from the same breeder recently, from a spawn that happened around the same time, if not from the same spawn. The fish I have hasn't even grown into adult fins yet, guys.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I agree that mistakes are going to help you learn, but really listen to everyone on the forum here. I took everyone's advice and made sure my fish were ready and healthy before breeding and I had a successful breeding my first time! (Except for the fact that it turned out the male was an egg eater  ) But again, listen to all the advice from the experienced breeders on the forum. No one means to attack you but it can get frustrating to read keep coming across posts about problems when that person has been told multiple times exactly what to do.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

can i condition her while she is in the hurricane glass? and spawning doesn't take place in like 5 minutes time after you release the female right? it usually take 3 days for them together in the tank right?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol I was so scared w my first spawn. I removed the female after a tiny bit of nipping haha. I always prefer the better safe than sorry thing! One of these times they will spawn within a few hrs, so there's no need to push their limits right off the bat


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> can i condition her while she is in the hurricane glass?


Just the fact that you are asking this just goes to show how unready you are. 

Again, DO NOT PUT HER BACK IN TOMORROW.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

And also, that picture does not accurately portray what she should look like if she is ready to breed. It was really obvious when my female was ready, her stripes were very prominent.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i got my fish from elmo8081 or something, his name is Roy, he is very nice.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

My mistake about the breeder, then.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Still on my bad list. People make mistakes...I have but not many...you are just being stubborn.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Please don't put her back in tomorrow! You don't know what you are doing, you don't even have the live food ready for the fry yet.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I still say OP is a troll. =/


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

this is me giving up and going to sleep, night guys.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

and yes i have live food.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Please tell me you aren't putting her back in tomorrow….


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

UGH I am so worried right now!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, why is this kid on the forum if he's not listening to experienced breeders? Not including myself in that category btw! The reason we all ask so many questions is to make sure there are very few mistakes during the first spawn. Most of us helped on here will report "mistakes" that aren't life threatening to the pair. Like the egg eating thing, or oops I had my water temp a few degrees too low. Take the advice instead of admitting that you expect to make fairly large mistakes.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Ok, why is this kid on the forum if he's not listening to experienced breeders? Not including myself in that category btw! The reason we all ask so many questions is to make sure there are very few mistakes during the first spawn. Most of us helped on here will report "mistakes" that aren't life threatening to the pair. Like the egg eating thing, or oops I had my water temp a few degrees too low. Take the advice instead of admitting that you expect to make fairly large mistakes.


True, and it isn't even mistakes he is making. He is PURPOSELY making wrong decisions. I am also not an experienced betta keeper, but I have the respect and maturity to take proven advice from people who have owned bettas for many years. I also have the respect for bettas to not just experiment with them and move them around just because breeding would be a cool experience, and if I did breed them, I would play it safe and right.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately with this "breeder" all that is going to happen is tons of dead fish. It seems like if this pair doesn't work out he'll get another, and another and another until he finally looses interest. He refuses to learn about behavior and has a know it all attitude that is making all these thread spams useless wastes of time.


You know that I researched breeding for over a year before I even bought my first pairs?? OVER A YEAR. Then it was another 2 months before I even attempted a spawn and you know what? Both of those spawns were extremely successful (however my raising the spawn afterwards was not). One pair had not a single nipped or torn fin (which is amazing for HMs) and the other only had minor tears from chasing. I attribute my success to patience and taking the time to learn how to do it right the first time out.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Unfortunately with this "breeder" all that is going to happen is tons of dead fish. It seems like if this pair doesn't work out he'll get another, and another and another until he finally looses interest. He refuses to learn about behavior and has a know it all attitude that is making all these thread spams useless wastes of time.
> 
> 
> You know that I researched breeding for over a year before I even bought my first pairs?? OVER A YEAR. Then it was another 2 months before I even attempted a spawn and you know what? Both of those spawns were extremely successful (however my raising the spawn afterwards was not). One pair had not a single nipped or torn fin (which is amazing for HMs) and the other only had minor tears from chasing. I attribute my success to patience and taking the time to learn how to do it right the first time out.


It is just so sad that there is nothing we can do to save them, everyone tried to hard to get this guy to listen, but to no avail 

Though I have no betta breeding experience, I feel confident enough to agree that your patience attributed to your success. As they say, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

ive never bred and havent done much research, but ive read a lot here and even I know that he shouldnt put her back...I cant stand when people are ignorant...poor girl =(


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so scared for that poor female, she must be stressed out of her mind. 
I'm worried though that:
1. If the spawn is some how successful then he is going to breed him fish again and...
2. If the spawn isn't successful he is probably going to blame the fish instead of himself.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Come on guys give this guy some leeway he deserves some incouragement to do the right thing. Yes, he's not listening to good help but maybe he'll start thinking which is a faint hope. What this guy needs to do is get a good pair off of aquabid condition on daphnia or brineshrimp and do it the right way trust me I.used to do the same thing..........yes but I got so sick with my betta fatalities I lost my best pair because of this. I'm sorry to say folks but he won't learn if he doesn't make the mistakes(don't forget like some of us do if we make a mistake fix it and suck up the pain) 
then maybe he'll take our advice but if not.............that's his fault not ours.;-)


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i took her out...


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> ive never bred and havent done much research, but ive read a lot here and even I know that he shouldnt put her back...I cant stand when people are ignorant...poor girl =(


some people are just "hard headed" does not matter what *anyone* says theyll have to learn on their own

Being that said I also do not know how to breed nor do I have a interest too. I am happy with my pets. So why am I posting here? Who knows!! lol think some of you are feeding into his need for attention. I noticed in reading all the responces that it a continuous cycle. If the OP truly wants *help* then he will *stop* and *listen *to reason. But what do I know? ;-)


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> some people are just "hard headed" does not matter what *anyone* says theyll have to learn on their own
> 
> Being that said I also do not know how to breed nor do I have a interest too. I am happy with my pets. So why am I posting here? Who knows!! lol think some of you are feeding into his need for attention. I noticed in reading all the responces that it a continuous cycle. *If the OP truly wants help then he will stop and listen to reason.* But what do I know? ;-)


I completely agree.


----------

